# Flar Rock Steely tips



## RattlinRap (Mar 25, 2005)

I would greatly appreciate some tips on steelhead fishing in Flat Rock, I hear it's great. I have only fished for steelhead in Lake Michigan on a boat using downriggers. I fished Flat Rock Dam last summer and had success catching Bass and Pike, but I want to get into steelhead fishing on the river. I basically don't know where to go, in the summer I fished in hu rock park between the ladder and the dam. Do I need a boat?? I don't really know what to use whether it be spawn bags, spoons, or mepps. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.

-RattlinRap


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

There are few sites accessible by foot. If you have a boat you have more water available to fish. Take a ride along the river during the day and I'm sure you'll find more spots open to the public. The biggest thing needed for the Huron is patience.


----------



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

Do float rigs work well here? Slip floats? ,,,,,,best rigs ??


----------



## RattlinRap (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Would I need any special gear, would a plain old baitcaster and a spoon work??


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Rattlin, you need a reel with a good smooth drag and a longer rod then you might be used to for fishing river steel.Most steelie rods run 8-10' some even longer for float fishing.Best way to get spring steelies is drifting small bait presentations through holes and runs in the main current.Spawn bags,wigglers,waxworms and nightcrawlers all produce this time of year.What I do is use a very small 3-way swivelpreferably black in color as it tends to blend in better,tie on one end your main line,I use 8 lb test as my main line in most cases.On another end of the swivel tie a 4-5" piece of line and clamp some split shot towards the bottom half,the size and number of the shot is determined by the speed and depth of the current your fishing,Use larger shot for faster currents and smaller shot for slower current.On the last end of the swivel tie a 3-4' leader,I tend to either use 5 pound flourocarbon line as the leader material or 4 pound monofilament and tie a hook to the other end of the leader.Hook size is important try to use a size 10 or 12 single hook,round or circle hooks such as Daiku octupus hooks are far better then your standard striaght single hooks.Remember it is really important to conceal your hook as much as possible,steelhead see extremely well in most river conditions,and especially in the spring time when they are alot more wary due to the attention of spawning.For bait most people use spawn,however it is difficult to get really good spawn unless you catch a fresh salmon or steelhead and preserve their eggs.the stuff they sell in jars isnt even close to being as good as the real deal.In spring ,steelhead spawn tends to outproduce salmon spawn,I like to use very small bags about the size of a dime.Other good baits often overlooked for steelhead are nightcrawlers and waxworms,Ive probably have caught more steelhead out of the Huron and Clinton rivers on worms then spawn and flies combined.Its really a good way to go until the suckers run up the riverf and making it much more difficult to tempt a steelie that way.The key to bottom bouncing with these baits is to make sure your rig is weighted properly.Cast upstream and let the bait drift along with the current,If you have too much weight on there,the rig will drag and snag across the bottom,acheiving a slow unnatural drift.Likewise if you have to little weight your bait will zoom downstream and you wont even feel the bottom at all.You will know your bait is drifting right when it ticks along the bottom at a good natural pace.If you feel the bait come to a sudden stop or feel weight where there wasnt weight before,SET THE HOOK.Hope these techniques help you get started,if you have any more questions Ill do my best to answer.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

use the same rig mentioned above but use flies. and you can use a longer leader if you want i've seen guys with 10' leaders down there.. if you fish a slower moving spot try a bobber and waxies or even crankbaits. you can use the crankbaits about any where on the river you just cast out let it drift down and when it catches the current slowly reel in if the lure pops out of the water put a little weight on .. best advice is go down and watch other people and talk to them everyone does something a little different


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

What ever you do cast with ppl in a rythm so you dont get snagged and also fish your half of the river.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Duck-Hunter said:


> What ever you do cast with ppl in a rythm so you dont get snagged and also fish your half of the river.



Good point. It is very easy and most you have to wait 15 extra seconds to cast the line. A simple look and eye contact and everyone easily stays in sync.

Another concideration is...if it is relatively packed and everyone there is drifting, your better off drifting. If you try casting a spoon in that congestion, your just asking to tangle all the lines. If there are only 1 or 2 other guys there then you have room to get the timing right if you desire casting.

I haven't fished the park area in a few years, but the last I was there drifting was 95% the activity. Back in the 70's it was 95% casting spoons(A.K.A snagging).

Since I still have a half a foot of ice in my boat, I may try the park this weekend. 

Good luck to all.


----------

